# Canon Updates Digital Photo Professional 4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 16, 2015)

```
<em>Canon has released an updated version of its popular Digital Photo Professional 4 (DPP 4) RAW processing software, which expands the support of its DSLRs to include EOS 1200D, EOS 60Da and EOS 60D as well as its PowerShot G7 X and PowerShot G1 X Mark II premium expert compacts and EOS M2 and EOS M Compact System Cameras…</em></p>
<p>The new update – version 4.3.0 – also incorporates two critical fixes, including a phenomenon in which the picture style set on the camera is not transferred to Digital Photo Professional properly and a phenomenon in which the copy and paste command using keyboard shortcuts cannot be used for the folder name.</p>
<p>“As part of Canon’s ongoing development of its Digital Photo Professional software, regular updates and fixes keep it up to date with our end users. Canon always listens carefully to customer feedback and this latest update is an example of that,” commented Mike Burnhill, Canon Europe’s Professional Imaging Technical Support Programme manager.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>DPP 4.3.0: KEY FEATURES</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Faster, real-time adjustments</li>
<li>Improved RAW file workflow</li>
<li>Better, more approachable user interfaces</li>
<li>Compatible with 64-bit native environments</li>
<li>Colour adjustments for specific colour gamuts</li>
<li>Improved highlight recovery provides expanded tonality</li>
<li>Improved shadow recovery function</li>
<li>Support for movie playback</li>
<li>Auto Lighting Optimizer can be applied to JPEG images</li>
<li>Better integration with EOS Utility 3 software</li>
</ul>
<p>You can download DPP 4.3.0 now, free of charge, from Canon Europe’s support site <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/product_ranges/cameras/eos/index.aspx" target="_blank">here</a>. Just click on your camera – EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 6D, EOS 7D Mark II, EOS 7D, EOS 60Da, EOS 60D, EOS 70D, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS 760D, EOS 750D, EOS 700D, EOS 100D, EOS 1200D, EOS M3, EOS M2, EOS M, PowerShot G7 X and PowerShot G1 X Mark II – and select DPP 4.3.0 from the software options to download.</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2015)

Downloading now. I wish I did not have to enter my serial number each time. I wonder if any old number will do, as long as it starts with the right digit.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Downloading now.



+1

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Travler (Jul 16, 2015)

Downloaded and tried. It will not open any of my files. I can not do anything with the update. Anyone else having problems


----------



## RGF (Jul 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Downloading now. I wish I did not have to enter my serial number each time. I wonder if any old number will do, as long as it starts with the right digit.



Agree. I entered an extra digit and got flagged for that.

Most of my cameras have plates so I need to either take the plate off or find the number somewhere else.


----------



## Travler (Jul 16, 2015)

Found out that V4 does not support older files. I had selected some photos that were shot with and old 20D. It will not work on them but will work with the newer 5D & 7D files. Guess they didn't want to keep the older cameras updated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2015)

Travler said:


> Found out that V4 does not support older files. I had selected some photos that were shot with and old 20D. It will not work on them but will work with the newer 5D & 7D files. Guess they didn't want to keep the older cameras updated.



That's right, for the first year, it supported only recent FF bodies, this last year, some crop bodies have now been added. Canon said eventually, it will support all, but its been a couple of years, more or less and it still only supports new bodies as they come out plus a few others.

You can still download and use version 3.x.


----------



## Creeping_Death (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

is there anything that's improved compared to version 4.x or is this features list just the general features list of Version 4 and this update only brings bug fixes and new cameras which are supported?

I really hope that they speed up the process of adding older models so I can stop using two versions of DPP in parallel..


----------



## ecka (Jul 17, 2015)

OMG, it supports multi-threading ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2015)

Its a huge improvement. 64 bit, with lots of features. I find it fast, but its a matter for individuals to decide. I would not try it on a old 32 bit computer, I doubt if they are supported, but have not checked.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 17, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a huge improvement. 64 bit, with lots of features. I find it fast, but its a matter for individuals to decide. I would not try it on a old 32 bit computer, I doubt if they are supported, but have not checked.



It seems that the current 4.3 version runs a bit faster than 4.0-4.2 but it still has no (GPU) hardware acceleration. The software is slow and utilizes much CPU run time. I installed it on an i5-4300U M$ Surface Pro 2.


----------



## Oceo (Jul 17, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Downloading now. I wish I did not have to enter my serial number each time. I wonder if any old number will do, as long as it starts with the right digit.


Works for me. On a previous sign-in I was off by one digit and had full access. Of course I may have entered the legitimate s/n of someone else's camera. :-[


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 17, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I wish I did not have to enter my serial number each time.



Yes, it is annoying. I just copied the serial number to a file which is always open so can just copy and paste.

Thanks for the info CR.


----------



## hkenneth (Jul 17, 2015)

No one in his right mind would think entering serial numbers is a fun thing to do for updating a free app. And why can't they make it update itself like a normal Mac app?


----------



## JoseB (Jul 18, 2015)

The easyest way to obtain the serial number of the camera is to open a photo in lightroom and, in library mode, read the metadata. Then is a question of copy/paste.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jul 18, 2015)

No gpu acceleration, no auto update, come on Canon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Dilbert. 
If you don't have a qualifying camera the software is not much use, not much use to have? 

Cheers, Graham. 



dilbert said:


> JoseB said:
> 
> 
> > The easyest way to obtain the serial number of the camera is to open a photo in lightroom and, in library mode, read the metadata. Then is a question of copy/paste.
> ...


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 8, 2015)

The camera’s body number may vanish after years of use. Then it is useful to find out the cameras body number this way without looking for its original packaging. The easiest way may be within the DPP. Open the CR2 file in the software and press Ctrl+I (Windows) and the serial number appears.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2015)

tq0cr5i said:


> The camera’s body number may vanish after years of use. Then it is useful to find out the cameras body number this way without looking for its original packaging. The easiest way may be within the DPP. Open the CR2 file in the software and press Ctrl+I (Windows) and the serial number appears.



Its in the metadata, so virtually all decent editors can display it.


----------

